# flathead fishing



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

My wife out fished me 5 fish to 0, check out the pic in the central ohio forum.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Dang Jack. Not a godo year is it.


----------

